# State police exam?



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

I know that it's probably somewhere on the board, but I'm new on here and couldn't find it. But does anyone know when the next one will be coming up? From what I've heard it won't be for a while, but I was just wondering if anyone has heard anything specific. Thanks for the help.


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

I hear in 2009, but don't quote me...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"I hear in 2009, but don't quote me..." that is good news for the guys and gals on the list for the 80th Rtt. with something like 200 + troopers getting ready to retire, i would hope they would consider another class to keep up man power...but then again who knows, just keep running and pray they call.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Their budget is still in the air, along with many other state departments. Deval wants to take 13 million out of their OT budget, while the state senate has some other ideas. I think they are going to wait until the fiscal budget is revealed and signed before they do anything, but don't qoute me on it.


----------



## K9 Chick (Aug 11, 2006)

I have been told that the next test will be next year, but like others have said we will just have to wait and see. I hope it will be sooner than later....


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Ctrain and Tackleberry.....do people quote you two enough that you both had to say, "but don't quote me"?

Oops, sorry, I quoted you both.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Thursday May 17, 2007 at 5 AM at SP Shelbourne Falls- 289 Mohawk Trl, Shelbourne Falls, MA. Cash payment of $300 can be left in the mailbox of 98 Canterbury Court, Dorchester at your leisure between the hours of 12am-3am on the morning of the exam. Good luck to all applicants.*


----------

